
Ask HN: Why is Peleton worth over 20B Dollars? - TekMol
Pelleton&#x27;s market cap is currently at about 25 Billion Dollars.<p>That is about the market cap of Ford (currently 27 Billion).<p>Peletons revenue will be about $2B this year.<p>Fords revenue will be about $150B this year.<p>What is the market seeing as Peleton&#x27;s future that it values Peleton at $25B?
======
onion2k
_What is the market seeing as Peleton 's future that it values Peleton at
$25B?_

The valuation is based on the idea that they'll become the Apple of the home
exercise market - aspirational, affordable-luxury products with additional
services for monthly fees.

------
coldtea
> _What is the market seeing as Peleton 's future that it values Peleton at
> $25B?_

The stock market doesn't care about Peleton's future in general.

It cares about Peleton stock's short/mid term future.

The valuation basically is about how desirable the stock is and how well the
stock is expected to do - doesn't have to be connected with actual Peleton
performance, hype will do just as well, if it raises the stock price. And
indeed, it has already brought the cap to 25B, so it works!

------
maxharris
Google "Fed Put"

